# Accepted Dinner Invitation Tonight



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Someone I knew years ago recently moved, got in touch, and invited me round their new house tonight. Usually, I turn down invitations immediately and at first thought _no way_, then changed my mind.

I can't believe I actually accepted a social invitation, especially at such short notice! It's been so long I can't recall when I last did such a thing and think it'd be healthier than staying home as always. I've sent her a warning that I'm prone to becoming ill and having to leave without notice. The amazing thing is I don't feel much anxiety yet! *crosses fingers*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well done for accepting! i usually do the same thing - automatically reject all invitations out of hand. so, to do the opposite is brave of you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm happy for ya!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Well done! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The evening went well. There was some anxiety but it mostly dissipated on arrival. She didn't have a table so we ate in front of the tele. which was more relaxing, and I remembered to chew and breathe properly to prevent anxiety attacks/illness. 

Although very reticent, I made some humourous remarks which were appreciated, and have been invited back with the suggestion of making it a regular occurrence. I'll see how it goes with my health.

There's another triumph to add. I walked to the art supply shop just now and made it back okay. At first I thought I'd been cured because the market was out today and I walked through the crowd without ill effects. But the shop was busy and set off overload, making it necessary to hurry home before the inevitable anxiety attack/illness occurred.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

On the whole, it sounds like it went really well. Excellent! I think it'd be good to make it a regular thing.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ I guess I will. But I've learnt a lesson from today. Doing both the dinner and, this morning, the art shop left me incapacitated in bed all afternoon - I haven't overloaded this badly in weeks and am still not over it, feeling as though I could snap at the slightest noise. Therefore activities must be spaced more than a day apart in future.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I decided to be rather reckless and leave the house again today. I just got back. Needed some winter clothing. At first I thought the noise would send me over the edge, then it got better and I made it back without overloading. 

I also accepted an invitation to attend dinner again in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Topple (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like some great progress!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds really good. Keep us posted!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The next invitation's suddenly been moved to tomorrow. I've a couple of hours to decide whether to accept - it's short notice again. 

This afternoon I was overloaded and resting and when the invitation was extended it generated anxiety and nausea. Maybe it'll be better tomorrow - I'm not good at decisions.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I decided to accept the invitation for tomorrow evening. Think I'm getting braver. *Trembles*


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck and have a lovely evening!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Thank you.

I felt much better before leavng - unusually relaxed and happy.

But on arrival I was greeted at the street corner. She had a torch and wanted to guide me around some muck on the pavement. Despite the pitch blackness I could immediately sense something was off, being very sensitive to atmosphere, and although the good mood sustained itself at least an hour there was simultaneously a lump in my throat.

Indoors everything happened as before, only this time her behaviour was very obsessive compulsive. She was on edge about me touching anything, despite how I remained in my seat and hardly moved, and shot me a stern glance when concerned my drink was about to spill.

I was incapable of conversation this time, only briefly answering a few questions, and she seemed happy to remain in herself. Although I felt happy and near my best the tense atmosphere emanating from her triggered off my facial tics and I also chewed up the inside of my mouth. Anyway, I was pleased with myself for having done so well and for the first time in years feel some social desire stirring.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I just found out the next dinner will be in a couple of weeks. 

I thought my social anxiety had almost gone after last night (my lack of conversation was not due to it) - but I'm about to leave the house to post something and can feel it there again.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I experienced very little anxiety there tonight. But I'm always awkward about knowing how to behave and what to say - basics such as what to do/say when greeting and departing.

I was ticcing an awful lot again and head jerking and itching (I had been doing this alone at home but not as much). I was totally incapable of conversation (which she didn't mind), only mumbling something about gum disease, at which she expressed some disgust. At one point I dropped some food down my jumper and simultaneously bit into a piece of food that sent pain shooting through a tooth, causing me to grasp my jaw and moan.

In the past I'd have experienced much embarrassment and anxiety over these issues but now accept them far more. Others can take it or leave it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

terrific!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks!

I just remembered I got complimented on my jumper when I arrived. (It was free and I've not seen the label before so am not sure where to obtain more.)


----------

